# Flip Video



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

OK guys this is my first go at using my Christmas present to myself...A Flip Video Mino HD:whistling2:


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Cool. Very clear pics. I had someone flip video one of our projects at it was a lil blurry. BTW, it's snowin and below 30 here. Thanks for the ocean shots.:thumbup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I got two feet of snow in my backyard and your guys are wearing sweatshirts at the beach.

Thing takes nice video.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey, it's not Christmas yet!:no:

Looks great!:thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Amazon delivers fast!!!!


----------

